# Buildings that are not posted often (HK)



## Car L (May 5, 2005)

HK Island:










































































































































































































































Kowloon:










































































































































































































































Cyberport


----------



## Wssps (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow, so many awesome buildings that i've never seen before. very nice pictures!!!


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

Very nice buildings!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Very glassy.

Here are some with AIG still under construction


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

They're cool, very glassy. Some buildings are quite misplaced though.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

They're also countless. < Emporis didnt think so, but I did.


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

great pics.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

nice


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

I like the last building alot


----------



## ricz (May 4, 2006)

wow...there r so many awesome buildings that r not often seen in pix,, welldone


----------



## HSBC (Sep 19, 2005)

YOu are really a legend! I'm wondering how much time and effort you have spent on taking all these photo. GREAT WORK!


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

I think the LIPPO Center is severely underrated in these forums!


----------



## Car L (May 5, 2005)

ricz said:


> wow...there r so many awesome buildings that r not often seen in pix,, welldone





HSBC said:


> YOu are really a legend! I'm wondering how much time and effort you have spent on taking all these photo. GREAT WORK!


Thanks for the compliments, this thread shows only less than 20% of the effort so far, please check out Part II,  Part III,  and the recently added Part IV  of the same title if you have not yet. And also  Artistic decorations inside and outside of the buildings


----------



## Car L (May 5, 2005)

lotrfan55345 said:


> I think the LIPPO Center is severely underrated in these forums!


The thread "Creativity in Hong Kong Architecture"  created by hkskyline had a nice coverage on Lippo Center back in April, check it out if you have not yet.
__________________
Buildings that don't get posted often (HK) Part II Part III  Part IV 
Artistic decorations inside and outside of the buildings


----------



## SanMiguel (Sep 15, 2002)

*I Know all of them except following 3 *









^^ where in Kowloon?









^^is this in Tsuen Wan?
cos the reflection at right looks like the *Hang Seng Tsuen Wan Building* 










^^ is this a new one in Kwung Tong / Kowloon Bay area?
.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

cool


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I will move this to the self taken photography section "Urban Showcase".


----------



## buildmilehightower (Mar 29, 2008)

2 supertalls in top 10 built skyscrapers list hardly mentioned (both taller than empire state building) 

CITIC plaza and Shun hing square.


----------



## SanMiguel (Sep 15, 2002)

^^
this thread is about HONGKONG !!!!

but Shunhing Square is in Shenzhen and CITIC Plaza is in Guangzhou!

.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice pictures. It's good to see other stuff from HK than the normal buildings, good work kay:


----------

